# 0 to 200 in 6 seconds



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Bob was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really mad.

She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE !!"

The next morning he got up early and left for work. When his wife woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway.

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house.

She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Bob has been missing since Friday.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 18, 2008)

Clever bob LoL!


----------



## shabazz (Aug 18, 2008)

that was a good one


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

I never would have guessed the ending.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 18, 2008)

I liked that Dave, but the Bob part, lol.... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I liked that Dave, but the Bob part, lol.... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You haven't bought any scales lately, have you?? :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 18, 2008)

lol i like that one. i have heard it before.


----------

